# Tutorial: Rainbow BRITE!



## jeitzen (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey ladies and gents,

this is my VERY FIRST tutorial here at Specktra! This thing is extremely picture heavyyy, so you've been warned!

AND Here's the look we'll end up with....









So let's get started!!!

   Here's what you'll need....






  Not pictured: 

MAC's Crystal Avalanche e/s, my face and lip stuff mentioned later


Here's my naked eye so you can see where I start out as...









So let's go -- Start off by priming your eye. I'm using UDPP.








Then use a white base and cover your inner 1/3 eyelid, also going under to the bottom lashline. I'm using Kryolan's Aquacolor in White.











Blend the white out a bit so it's not as harsh.

Next, take a blue base and apply it to the outer corner, blending into the white base. I'm using Facefront's Pow Bam Wow for this with Mixing medium.














Last for our bases, take a fuschia color and apply it to your bottom lashline, in place of the blue. I used Facefront's Little Gremlin for this with mixing medium.
















Next, eyeshadow application! Take a bright green color and apply it to the inner 1/3 of the lid, only on the top lashline (over the white base). I'm using Facefront's Meramint.














Next, apply a bright blue next to the green, on the next 1/3 of the top lid. I'm using MAC's Blue pigment. Blend these two together.












Now apply a bright purple color on the crease and on the last 1/3 of the lid. I'm using Facefront's Weekend Warrior. Blend into the blue.












So, here's what we've got so far! Awesome? --haha not so much yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moving to the bottom lashline, apply a bright yellow to inner 1/3. I'm using Facefront's Bee Incredible.












Next, apply an orange color on the fuschia base and blend into the yellow. I'm using Ben Nye's Tangerine e/s.












Apply a pink eyeshadow to the outer corner of the bottom lashline. Here I'm using Ben Nye's Azalea e/s.







And here's what we've got now! Yayyy colorssss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Now that we've got a lot of fallout, it's time to clean that up. I just used basic makeup remover.







I wanted to add some more dimension to my eye so I'm taking a dark purple/black color and applying a little bit to the outer crease of my top eyelid. I'm using MAC's Young Punk MES. 












Now blend the outer edges of the eyeshadow to make it not look so sharp.
Here's one blended out eye compared to the other. See the difference?







Now it's time for a highlight! Apply a frosty white eyeshadow to the browbone and on the inner corner of the eye. I'm using MAC's Crystal Avalanche e/s.












Yay! Almost done! Now apply a medium thickness line of eyeliner. I'm using MAC's Blacktrack fluidline for this. 






Line your waterline and tightline. I'm using MAC's Feline eye kohl.







Curl your lashes, and then apply mascara. I'm using Dior's Iconic Mascara in black.







So now you can apply foundation, eyebrows, blush, and lipstick/lipgloss! (I'm done with everything in the next pic, except lipgloss!

Here's what I used:
Foundation: MUFE HD foundation in 125, Concealer: MAC's Studio Sculpt in NW20
Brows: MAC's Blonde brow finisher, Omega e/s
Blush: CARGO's Sunset Beach, MAC's Blonde MSF
Lipstick: MAC's Lollipop Lovin'
Lipgloss: MAC's Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks









AND WE'RE DONE!!!! Here's the finished look!


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 22, 2009)

this is so pretty!


----------



## mmakate418 (Oct 22, 2009)

soooo pretty


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 26, 2009)

This is extremely pretty. Where does everyone buy their Kryolan aquacolors. I've been looking high and low and just can't find a site where I can actually buy them and not just look.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

This is just amazing! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## leelee. (Mar 11, 2010)

That look is _intense_. I totally love it!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen a lot of "rainbow" eye tuts and this hassssss to be my favorite.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool colors! (Some of you pics are way big though..)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_This is extremely pretty. Where does everyone buy their Kryolan aquacolors. I've been looking high and low and just can't find a site where I can actually buy them and not just look._

 
eBay Seller: shrinkle: Clothing, Shoes Accessories, Health Beauty items on eBay.com

Amy (shrinkle) also has a super bright makeup line, check it out too! 
Sugarpill - Welcome


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally some love for facefront!
FaceFront Cosmetics | Atlantic Avenue: Spring/Summer 2010


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like it and you have a gorgeous smile!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's amazing!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Woah, intense! I love it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2010)

omg loving it


----------

